# Deer in the Headlights Stare!!



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

This is the prime example of how GM is dropping the ball by not informing the public about this car with more marketing.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

spacedout said:


> This is the prime example of how GM is dropping the ball by not informing the public about this car with more marketing.


:iagree: So many people have never heard of it.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

spacedout said:


> This is the prime example of how GM is dropping the ball by not informing the public about this car with more marketing.


Yep a lot of people can't believe chevy has a diesel vehicle. I think diesel will be making a come back. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

My thoughts exactly. If people knew about this car, they would be able to outsell the Jetta TDI (IMO).


----------

